# heating making clicking sound?



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

It's been driving me crazy for a week. This sort of knocking/clicking sound coming from under the tank

No, wait, it must be a cord or hose knocking around behind the tank.

Nope. Must be an air hose or something knocking around in the tank.

No luck. A piece of driftwood knocking on the glass? Fish pecking on something? WHAT IS IT??

The sound is intermittent so it's frustrating - it starts and stops randomly so it's hard to know what makes it stop. I started to use deduction by turning things off. Still hear it with the filter off. Still hear it with the powerhead off. Lights. Airstone. Fans.

Hmm.. with the HEATER off I don't hear the noise. Could that be? It's an Aqueon glass 200w heater (nothing fancy) and it appears to be ok, although it's so warm here in Denver it doesn't go on much.

Is this possible?? a heater making a knocking/clicking kind of sound?


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

They make sort of a popping, cranking sound. Almost sounds like glass cracking.


----------



## Felf808 (Jan 22, 2008)

My current USA t5 fixture creaks each night when it turns off because the plastic flexes when it heats up then makes noises as it cools. I have no use for heaters so I cant backup what sharkfood said.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Just recently I noticed one of my heaters makes a click sound every time it turns itself off. I am wondering if it is still safe to use it. I use it in a 3g kritter keeper, no filter...


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

This isn't a click. It sounds like someone is knocking gently on the glass with a little rock, erratically, all the time. I'm replacing it tomorrow!!


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Every heater I have owned makes that noise when its on. I was able to make it go away by turning up my stereo.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

My heaters does that too, but I have the marineland visi-therm stealth heaters and it seem to have no problem other than the noise. It's made with some sort of harden plastic, not glass. Been hearing it from time to time over years. Still working.


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

Its the heater! I had the same problem and it was also the aqueon 200 Watt. It drove me crazy too, it would start 'popping/knocking' at odd times...I woke up to it at 4am one time. I unplugged it, let it it cool down, took it out, then put it back in. No sounds so far, for the past 5 days.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Jaggedfury said:


> My heaters does that too, but I have the marineland visi-therm stealth heaters and it seem to have no problem other than the noise. It's made with some sort of harden plastic, not glass. Been hearing it from time to time over years. Still working.


That's the heater I have and it is slient. Maybe I need my hearing checked. :icon_mrgr


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

It's normal for a heater to "click" on and off. It's a relay that's switched on and off by a thermostat. The relay applies power to the heating coil. I've never had a heater that didn't make a clicking noise when it kicks on or off. I currently use a Hydor ETH inline heater and it makes the click.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, we aren't talking about the normal 'click' when the thermostat goes on and off. It sounds like someone is knocking on the back of the tank with a little rock about 20 times/minute. Definitely defective. I replaced the heater and all is well now


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

hbosman said:


> It's normal for a heater to "click" on and off. It's a relay that's switched on and off by a thermostat. The relay applies power to the heating coil. I've never had a heater that didn't make a clicking noise when it kicks on or off. I currently use a Hydor ETH inline heater and it makes the click.


clicking on and off of relay is fine, but when you are sitting or sleeping and then you hear a POP (5 sec pause) POP (pause) POP. You start to get worried... I thought my shelf was giving way and that the tank was going to break.
I guess I'll do like you Dave, I'll replace the heater.


----------



## Brownthumb07 (Dec 8, 2009)

I had the same issue with a marineland stealth. It's in the garbage I was worried it would break/explode and break my tank. The popping sound is annoying!


----------



## bweazel (Apr 30, 2009)

I had the same issue with mine. Aqueon 200 watt heater. I read in another thread that to fix this issue you need to move the bottom suction cup up higher on the heater. I tried it, it seems to be working for me so far. No knocking noises. The guy in the other thread said it had to do with water getting caught between the suction cup clamp and the heater itself... not so sure if that's what was happening, but the knocking noise has stopped.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Clicking is normal for most anything that has a relay to turn power on and off but this sounds more like expansion. When on, the heater will expand so this may be where two parts are adjusting to the expansion. Ever notice your house pops at times as the weather changes?


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

My cobalt heaters do that its very anoying and lould , however if its any thing becides a colbalt I would be very concerned about possible electrical shock, I replaced mine new and they do the same thing kinda got used to it , as much as I like colbalt I no longer buy them just for this anoying reason.


----------

